# Otter sets



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

hartman756 said:


> If in emmet county they have plat maps online. just go to the emmet county website and I think it is under the heading of interactive mapping.
> 
> 
> c hartman


 Its Char. county ... but they are online as well.

For most counties search the county name and GIS.


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

hartman756 said:


> ottertrapper
> 
> If I remember right quite some time ago you posted some very informitive pics on here of some of the spots you had set up for otter in those U P creeks. Are they still around on here somewhere ?
> 
> c hartman


The thread is still in the archives explaining it all but unfortunately the pics are gone. All those pics are on my old computer and don't have that photobucket anymore so the pics went with it. I have had several PM's over the last couple of years to get the pics back on the thread, I really need to do it I know. I am no longer in the UP though I am in the NLP have been for 6 years now  Just kidding its not bad down here, but it isn't the solitude of the UP either. There still seems to be a lot of buzz on this site for otter yet so I should probably get them back, will take some time though. I don't post much anymore just a lurker. OT


----------

